# Replace dp301 with a 322



## dbarkley (Feb 19, 2008)

I still am using my original 301 receivers since I first signed up for dish network. Now I have 2 322 reciever which I would like to replace the 301's with. When I hook up the 322 receiver in place of the 301, I dont get a picture. It is like I am not getting a signal. Does anyone know how the 322 are configured differntly than the 301's? If nothing else I will call dish and have them come out and do it, but I would rather try this on my own first. thanks for any information you can give me.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Well for one thing I believe there is 2 satellite dish inputs that need to be connected. If you have Dish Pro LNB's all you need is a DPP separator to feed the 2 inputs from one line. If you have "legacy" LNB's you'll need 2 feeds run from the LNB to the 322.


----------



## dbarkley (Feb 19, 2008)

Is it a matter of just changing the lnb? I have a rental house, my renters moved. Now I have dish under contract there. I have dish at home no contract that I want to replace. So I can in fact pull the LNB from the rental house and bring it home. Does the dish point in the same direction? Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Who's name is on the contract? If it's the renters than you probably should leave it alone.

If the renters were leasing the receivers than E* will want them back (and you would not be able to put those receivers on your account). There have been reports where E* wanted the LNB's back as well.


----------



## iwannarock1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Michael P said:


> Well for one thing I believe there is 2 satellite dish inputs that need to be connected. If you have Dish Pro LNB's all you need is a DPP separator to feed the 2 inputs from one line. If you have "legacy" LNB's you'll need 2 feeds run from the LNB to the 322.


You are incorrect.

If you only have 1 cable running to the receiver, the LNB needs to be DISH PRO PLUS(DPP), with the separator and it will work just fine. If you have a Legacy, or Dish Pro LNB, and you will need to run 2 lines to the receiver.

If you need a DPP LNB, you can pick them up pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## dbarkley (Feb 19, 2008)

Everything is in my name. I have already talked to dish about moving the receivers and they are fine with it. Once moved and working I will cancel my subscription at my house and continue with the other. So I can pull the LNB and what ever else is needed without any issues with Dish. 

So is it just a matter of moving the newer LNB to my dish and then hooking up the receivers?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

dbarkley said:


> Everything is in my name. I have already talked to dish about moving the receivers and they are fine with it. Once moved and working I will cancel my subscription at my house and continue with the other. So I can pull the LNB and what ever else is needed without any issues with Dish.
> 
> So is it just a matter of moving the newer LNB to my dish and then hooking up the receivers?


As posted above, the LNB's have to be DPP, not DP (I have a DPP for 119/110 and a DP for 61.5 which works with the 3rd lnb input to the DPP dual (or is it a twin - I get those two terms mixed up).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It's DPP Twin.


----------

